# Maximale Festplattengröße unter Windows XP



## passi13 (5. Dezember 2008)

*Maximale Festplattengröße unter Windows XP*

Hi! 
auch auf die Gefahr hin das die Frage schon gestellt wurde, was is die maximale Festplattengröße die Win XP erkennt? Ich wollt mir demnächst eine neue holen und wollt dann direkt das maximal mögliche einbauen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Maximale Festplattengröße unter Windows XP*



			
				passi13 am 05.12.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> auch auf die Gefahr hin das die Frage schon gestellt wurde, was is die maximale Festplattengröße die Win XP erkennt? Ich wollt mir demnächst eine neue holen und wollt dann direkt das maximal mögliche einbauen.



Laut wikipedia kann NTFS
_256 TB in der aktuellen Umsetzung (16 EB konzeptbedingt)_

Windows XP kann seit SP2 auch standardmäßig mit Partitionen größer 137GB umgehen - mit SP1 war dafür ein Registry-Eingriff nötig.


----------



## passi13 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Maximale Festplattengröße unter Windows XP*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> passi13 am 05.12.2008 22:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heisst also ich kann mir auch ohne Probleme eine Platte mit nem Terabyte einbauen (abhängig vom Mainboard denk ich mal)


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Maximale Festplattengröße unter Windows XP*



			
				passi13 am 06.12.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 05.12.2008 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja klar, is kein problem. ich persnlich würd aber alx maximum ne 500er nehmen - ich hab irgendwie ein ungutes gefühl, denn WENN die patte mal hops geht, ist gleich ne riesenmenge daten weg.... ich verteil meine MP3, filme usw. lieber auf 2 platten.


----------



## keithcaputo (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Maximale Festplattengröße unter Windows XP*



			
				Herbboy am 06.12.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab irgendwie ein ungutes gefühl, denn WENN die patte mal hops geht, ist gleich ne riesenmenge daten weg....


...als wenn 80 oder 100GB geringe Datenmengen wären!  

@passi13
Im Moment ist die Werbung ja voll mit 1TB Platten, ich denk mal, deswegen fragst Du.
Frag Dich aber auch, ob Du sowas überhaupt brauchst.

Das beste Verhältnis Preis/GB haben im Moment die 500GB Platten, und die kriegt man schon nur schwer voll, geschweige denn 1TB, selbst wenn man den Begriff "Deinstallieren" aus seinem Wortschatz streicht.

...jaja, liebe Videoschnitt-Leute, mp3-100Jahre-dauer-hörer-ohne-dasselbe-Lied-zweimal, ich weiß, ihr braucht das...Rechtfertigung überflüssig, danke!


----------



## passi13 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Maximale Festplattengröße unter Windows XP*



			
				keithcaputo am 07.12.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.12.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja ok aus der Perspektive betrachtet haste recht, ich hab halt nur bei nem Kumpel erlebt wie fix der seine 350 Gig voll hatte un nu rumjammert das er keinen Platz hat


----------

